# Michael Jackson Print



## Bravo Steve (Dec 18, 2015)

Heres some art I did awhile ago. I have a question. Anyone know a good online place I can sell my art?

Your welcome:biggrin:


----------



## Bravo Steve (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry that its sideways. I don't know how to rotate it when pasting in a forum.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Esty and Ebay are the only one's I know, but I understand there are a lot more. I have sold some to Facebook friends.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Bravo Steve said:


> Sorry that its sideways. I don't know how to rotate it when pasting in a forum.


 
Nice work!


Can't you rotate it before you post? Too bad we don't have an editor here.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I use fineartamerica.com to sell prints, including greeting cards, phone cases, etc. You upload a high-quality image of your art and they handle it from there. You set your own royalties. Here's my page if you'd like to have a look.

http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/baldguy.html


----------

